
Apple iOS 7.0.6 bricks iOS devices - jkaljundi
https://twitter.com/search?src=typd&q=ios%207.0.6%20bricked
======
lisper
FWIW, just to add a data point: my wife's iPad is fine after upgrading.

------
biot
Damn, it bricked my iPad Air.

------
ForFreedom
Mine went through good.

